# BAM Engine Service & Maintenance



## Oak Dub (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Everybody, im new to the forum and would like some advice/have a few questions about the BAM engine which i currently have fitted to my MK2 Golf, currently its on DTA management pushing 240bhp & front wheel drive :lol: . 
Firstly) I would like to know how often should i change the engine oil? 
Secondly) Which engine oil would you guys recommend to use? (Currently use Quantum Silver Synta) 
Engine has done around 33k, I have had the cam belt changed & have heard the water pump is common to fail, is this correct? 
Are there any other problematic areas i should have checked/changed? 
Also the car is due for a remap by Track n Road in a couple of weeks so i would like it to be running at optimum performance, i have just fitted a set of NGK OEM Platinum Spark Plugs, have a JnR cone airfilter, Full Stainless, have four bar fuel pressure regulator going on and maybe a set of the VXR injectors. I would like the engine to be running safely as its going to be used everyday. Any ideas/suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dude, thats a nice looking mk2.
Can't tell you much about the BAM engine as I have the superior APX :lol: .
I have mine on a fixed service interval of 10K rather than the AVS, and most garages have commented that it is far better.
As far as oil goes Opieoils website is the place to get some decent oil, register that you are a member here and you get an extra 10% off.
In terms of things to go wrong, well cambelt, tensioners, water pump, MAF, coilpacks (especially on a BAM post remap - some within the first 10 miles of driving), thermostat......thats about it I think.
Should be good for 260/265 when mapped properly and a shitload of torque.

Enjoy


----------



## Oak Dub (Feb 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Welcome to the forum Dude, thats a nice looking mk2.
> Can't tell you much about the BAM engine as I have the superior APX :lol: .
> I have mine on a fixed service interval of 10K rather than the AVS, and most garages have commented that it is far better.
> As far as oil goes Opieoils website is the place to get some decent oil, register that you are a member here and you get an extra 10% off.
> ...


Thanks Matt B  MAF and coilpacks can be changed easily if they do go wrong so thats minor but i think il get the water pump changed soon just for peace of mind. What brand/grade oil would you recommend to use? Because iv been told to use Quantum Silver Synta which i have been doing for a year now, no problems but wanted your guys/girls advice/feedback on the exact one to use. Im hoping to get around that bhp figure once mapped but tracktion is not very good! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oil - castrol edge, mobil 1 or the stuff you are using will do the trick. Just ensure its fully synthetic and vag spec


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

found it, copied from another few threads:



> I have just had a fax from Audi Technical in Germany and I would like to list the official definative list for 503.01 oils:-
> 
> All are 0W-30, as recommended (except Shell Helix Ultra which is 5W-30).
> 
> ...


----------



## Oak Dub (Feb 23, 2007)

Cheers J55TTC



J55TTC said:


> Oil - castrol edge, mobil 1 or the stuff you are using will do the trick. Just ensure its fully synthetic and vag spec


The one im using is semi sythetic, thats still ok to use though right? Also iv noticed that say for example iv started the car from cold and leave it ticking over for a minute then i push the accelerator to 3k then release the accelerator pedal there seems to be like a bearing sort of noise coming from the bottom end i think (this happens everytime i push the accelerator to 3k and release) but the noise dissappears once the cars warm/hot, is that normal for this type of engine?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oak Dub said:


> Cheers J55TTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I would remove the semi and get fully synthetic in there. What VAG spec is the oil you have in there? Should be 503.01 which has now been superceded (sp) by 504 spec. I believe the 503 is the longlife stuff.

More reading HERE


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tastfully modded Mk ii. Nice.


----------



## Oak Dub (Feb 23, 2007)

garyc said:


> Tastfully modded Mk ii. Nice.


Thanks garyc, that pic was taken before the incident so will post more up to date pics and post after the paint restoration.


----------

